# HK USP 9mm stainless compact



## Rattlehead (Feb 16, 2018)

I just took possession of my first HK, an '04 USP stainless compact chambered in 9. I got this gun in particular because I'm a bit of a collector, love the USP to death and know the stainless ones are limited run guns. Anyone know what the production years or numbers are on the stainless line?? I read that the newest one was in 2015 but I'm pretty sure they stopped that one already and the finish was very glossy where as mine has "grain" produced by the tooling marks which is one of the things I really like about it.


----------



## Coldandblue1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Beautiful piece..... had the same, sold it, regretted it ever since. Hold on to it.


----------

